# eSATA HD glass drives



## Jeshimon (Jul 9, 2007)

I had a thought. What keeps you from offering HD DVD and blu ray eSATA drives as add ons to TiVo?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

What's a glass drive?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I am not in the business of selling things.

If you mean TiVo (whom you are not addressing at this forum),
they would have to choose a format, license it, and manufacture a drive. That is if the hardware is capable of playing an HD-DVD or BD-DVD withough affecting the background functions.


----------

